# Very (maybe a little too) calm golden puppy



## Tom1322 (Nov 22, 2011)

So, I went to meet my Golden pup (should be picking him up in two days to take home) and i absolutely love him. He is a very good size, little golden butter ball. He was happy to have us hold him and pet him and licked our noses a little . The only thing is he was very very calm. He was yawning alot and looked quite sleepy when we first got there so that could have been it, but while his litter mates were going all crazy and puppy like, he was just kind of chilling out. He joined in some of the fun as he woke up a little but still wasnt super hyper active, this was at about 8 pm. Now this is my first puppy and i may just be over thinking it and nervous about getting him, just wanted to know if anyone saw this as something i should be worried about. Thanks all.


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be too worried about it. when I went to visit my new puppy only a month ago she was very calm and sleepy as well. I was worried she would be the super shy one but the breeder told me she was just overwhelmed with all the new people and the new outside smells. She is now full of energy. Although she does settle down easier at night which is I think where her calm personality comes in. If you feel super worried you can always visit again and i'd definitely ask the breeder what their opinion on this puppy's personality is! they know best also keep in mind they change so much in weeks time! good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a question you can ask the breeder.
Tito's breeder told us when we were visiting the litter that often times visits are deceiving, because you don't know what the puppy was doing for the hour before you got there. For example, when we went to visit, we were the 3rd people that morning that had been there. The more outgoing, energetic puppies were actually the ones that were sleeping, because they had exhausted themselves with the previous visitors. 
Maybe your puppy had just been playing pretty hard already that morning.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

When we went to the breeder to pick it was so hard to decide! My daughter fell in love with the one that sat calmly on her lap for the whole hour we were there. Of course they are all adorable so I let her pick. We brought Kasey home and she was so calm the first 2 days. She was not so calm after that! She was a crazy puppy! Now at 7 months she is still crazy! Talk with your breeder but I wouldn't worry about it too much!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you have a really active personality yourself (do you engage in lots of lengthy outdoor activities that you plan to have your Golden join in on when he/she is older?)
I was also wondering if the breeder matched puppy personality to your personality. Maybe the breeder picked a calm puppy for you for a reason?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

When I went to see Tucker before taking him home, he did nothing but sleep the whole time in my arms.

He was quite the handful after about a week at home LOL.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The first time I saw BaWaaJige was the day I was picking him and he was ful steam ahead a very active pup oh my goodness he didnt want to settle down at all. Well that changed. He is active but when we are in the house he is calm and content to lay around when we go outside to do training he doesnt stop. Put him a car and he lays down again. Hopefully your pup will be the same way.


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

i don't think you have anything to worry about.
your pup could be a calm pup and that's in your favor.
since you've never had a pup what are you basing
the pups activity level on???


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Both of our pups were pretty calm when we got them. Bauer was definitely the calmest and most reserved out of his litter. The other pups were very explorative but Bauer just cuddled up in our laps and gave us kisses, which is exactly what we wanted. I'm sure once you bring him home and he gets used to his new surroundings, he will be a lot more playful!! 

Have fun! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You probably are getting the liveliest puppy in the bunch. He just wore himself out before you got there. : 

But seriously, ask the breeder. He/she should know the puppies' personalities and activity levels pretty well by now...


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

You can not tell from one visit. This is something to discuss with the breeder. As OutWest said he may have worn himself out before you got there. Puppies play hard and sleep heavy. It would all depend on what time of day you get there. Not all puppies have the same schedule. I have different ones active at different times. Sometimes they all play at the same time. There are times when they all play but one and then he wakes up to sleepy littermates. You can never pick out a puppies personalilty by a visit or two. You would need the breeders input as they are with them all the time.


----------



## Tom1322 (Nov 22, 2011)

I asked the breeder while we were there if he was always this calm or if he got more playful and she told me he gets very playful. And im basing it just off of what the other puppies were like, there were 6 of them and all the other ones were going crazy, haha. I do know that they had two other visits that day and one had left about 2 hours before i got there. I would be insanely happy if he was just a chill puppy, just wanted to make sure its not a warning sign of something. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My Max has been calm from the day we met him. He has his moments still, but mostly he's really laid back. And that's a wonderful thing, because if I'd gotten a puppy like some have described here, I would have been nuts after a few weeks. I thought his behavior was the norm! Phew, thank you Max for choosing us!


----------

